# SuSE Linux 10.0 Subversion ersatz



## h4dhunTer (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Server mit SuSE Linux 10.0. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich ein Programm mit Subversion laden muss. Leider läuft das bei mir nicht.
Gibt es einen ersatz für SVN?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Juni 2007)

Alternativen zu Subversion waeren wohl das aeltere CVS oder das neuere GIT. CVS ist noch sehr weit verbreitet, GIT wohl noch nicht so weit. Dass es aber ansehnliche Leistung bringt duerfte allein daran zu sehen sein, dass es fuer den Linux-Kernel zum Einsatz kommt, oder besser gesagt dafuer entwickelt wurde um von einem unfreien System dessen Name mir grad entfallen ist wegzukommen.

Die 3 sind untereinander nicht kompatibel.


----------



## h4dhunTer (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

danke erstmal! Doch leider scheint keiner dieser Funktionen auf meinem Server zu laufen. Gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten, oder kann mir jemand erklären wie ich eine dieser Funktionen installiere.

Danke erstmal!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (27. Juni 2007)

Zum Verständnis...musst du auf dem Server Subversion installieren oder mittels Subversion die aktuellen Sourcen holen von einem Programm, um dies zu installieren?


----------

